
U.S. House passes controversial bill on NSF research - jhartmann
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/02/us-house-tees-controversial-bill-nsf-research
======
bythe4mile
Was this bill reintroduced? It looks like this is from last year and died in
the Senate.

